# Where to get CO2 Cylinder in the DC Metro area?



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

I live in northern virginia. I've been searching google for places to get CO2 cylinders. a few look good but they don't have a website so i'll have to give them a call.

I was wondering if there were any other locals on here who have a place they go to that is cheap and convenient. If so, please share the knowledge!

THANKS


----------



## kornphlake (Dec 4, 2007)

Check your yellow pages for welding gasses, I know Airgas is a national vendor that started out on the east coast, Praxair is a seperator that sells to the public through its own distribution network, there are a couple other big names that aren't coming to mind immediately.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

i just called airgas. for a 5lb cylinder the guy quoted me $90 and about $23 for refills thereafter. is this a reasonable price or should i keep looking?


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

I just came from Bars by Bud in Merrifield Va (Fairfax). 5# refill is 15.95 Alot of hobbyists use it, but it's a store that caters to home bars.

try fire extinguisher shops, Roberts Oxygen, and there's some online vendors

Mark


----------



## pedietz (Dec 18, 2003)

My 5# tank was $80 3 years ago...

Got it at a liquor store.

And speaking of 3 years, those co2 tanks are only good for that long.
They wont refill mine since its expired.

:icon_frow


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Maybe a little far for you but check out Laruel bottled Gas
5# was around 70.00 refill is 12-13


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

bigstick120 said:


> Maybe a little far for you but check out Laruel bottled Gas
> 5# was around 70.00 refill is 12-13


Refills as Laurel Bottle Gas are now $14.00 for 5# and $15.00 for 10#. I'm not sure how much a filled canister is.

$90.00 for a filled tank isn't a great price. It's not robbery either though. Shop around a bit. You can get new aluminum 5# canisters from www.beveragefactory.com for about $70.00 shipped.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

pedietz said:


> My 5# tank was $80 3 years ago...
> 
> Got it at a liquor store.
> 
> ...


They should be able to send it out to be hydrotested (about $15.00 around here). I think they're actually good for 5 years.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

interesting. 70 filled shipped i think is reasonable. $15 to refill isn't bad either. i'm about 15 mins from fairfax so it's not too far. i actually called roberts oxygen too and they were $1 cheaper than airgas on both. looks like i might have to turn to the internet to get the cylinder and then get refills locally.

 this is truly exciting. i can't wait to get everything set up and running. the only sad part is that i know it takes time to get things set up properly! i just know i need to get the major time consuming stuff out of the way before school starts up again. work and law school @ night really takes the life out of you...

thanks all for your input. are you guys all members of the GWAPA?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

moogoo said:


> interesting. 70 filled shipped i think is reasonable. $15 to refill isn't bad either. i'm about 15 mins from fairfax so it's not too far. i actually called roberts oxygen too and they were $1 cheaper than airgas on both. looks like i might have to turn to the internet to get the cylinder and then get refills locally.
> 
> this is truly exciting. i can't wait to get everything set up and running. the only sad part is that i know it takes time to get things set up properly! i just know i need to get the major time consuming stuff out of the way before school starts up again. work and law school @ night really takes the life out of you...
> 
> thanks all for your input. are you guys all members of the GWAPA?


Well, it's $70.00 shipped for an empty tank. It's illegal to ship a full canister. It would still come out to about the same, but you'd have a brand new canister instead of a used one. When you buy from a place like Robert's Oxygen and such the canisters will be used and recently hydrotested (check to make sure).


Yeah, bigstick is the current VP of GWAPA and I'm the Recording Secretary. If you've got time one weekend come and check us out. You don't need to join to attend a few meetings and see if you like it.  We meet on the 4th Saturday of every month at a different members house, save for Nov/Dec which we combine to avoid conflict with the major holidays.


----------



## fredyk (Jan 2, 2004)

Please do join us at gwapa. love thenewbies who buys the plants LOL


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

theres one on rockville pike. I got my co2 bottle from there
15830 Redland Rd. 
Rockville, MD 20855 
Phone: 301-948-8100


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

@cleekdafish 

how much for 5# cylinder filled and how much per refill?


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

I called Laurel bottled gas yesterday, and they told me they'd only swap on my 20# - ended up dropping mine to wait to be filled in a place in Frederick (Airgas, will fill yours, but not while you wait - at the Frederick branch anyhow), want my shiny new tank. :/


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

moogoo said:


> @cleekdafish
> 
> how much for 5# cylinder filled and how much per refill?


i paid 90 already filled with gas.....everytime they give u another bottle for 20 bucks as ur refill


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm going to try these guys next -

http://www.vngas.com/products.aspx

They own Lee's Gas Supplies in VA, who reportedly fills while you wait from some Jeep sites looking for CO2.

FYI - Bars by Bud only fills up to ten pound tanks.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

cleekdafish

that's what airgas and roberts oxygen quoted me... and they're nearby. i'm gonna see if i can find a local beverage place that'll be cheaper.


----------



## Minhha2006 (Oct 14, 2014)

This thread is super dead, but I just wanted to share what I have found because I just had to start looking and many of the prices quoted here are a bit outdated. On average, all the prices have been inflated by approximately $5. Here are the best places that I have found in my search around the DMV area.

Hyattsville (Close to UMD campus). Not open on weekends. Fantastic customer service. REFILLS YOUR TANK! They also hydrotest for $20. 5# refill roughly $20.
F & M Fire Protection Service, Inc. 
(301) 277-6655 

Laurel. Open on weekends. Not sure if they refill your tank or if they swap.
Laurel Bottled Gas.
(301) 725-2882

Just thought I'd share what I found because I did have to spend a bit of time looking. I called the guys at airgas and they were incredibly rude and lethargic on the phone. Not good. 

Minh


----------



## Torched61 (Jun 7, 2016)

Roberts Oxygen in Merrifield; can't use your own bottle so for $25 they give you a #5 bottle filled with gas and you just return...pay another $25 and exchange.


----------

